# 5 LCI - US Style Amber Side Lights



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

Hi Guys.

As I understand it, on the 5 series, there are basically at least 4 types of headlamp;

Pre 07/13 Xenon: Turn signals LED, headlamp Xenon. 3 small LEDs on side for amber side lights
Pre 07/13 Halogen: Turn Signals halogen, headlamp halogen. Turn signal dimmed for amber side lights
07/13+ LCI Xenon: Turn signals halogen, headlamp Xenon. Additional light for side light
07/13+ LCI FULL LED: Everything LED

I have the 07/13+ LCI Xenon lamp, UK spec. I wanted to code the additional side light to come on (which is like a a strip that goes over where the turn signal is - photo below), which I understand comes on on US spec cars.










Firstly, is this possible or is additional hardware required?
And secondly... does anyone know how to do it? I presume it will be something in FRM > 3080 lamp mapping

(I have figured out how to get the turn signals to come on as side lights, but this looks too much like the pre-LCI for my liking. I would like to have the little light strip to come on)

Thanks guys
Sunny


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

You'll get more responses if you post in the coding forum


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Is this not the coding forum?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

It's related to hardware, us and uk spec had different h/w for head light, hence you can't enable the us side light on UK one.


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

Ah I see. Explains it. Thanks, I'll just have to use the turn signal lamp by coding inside FRM > 3080 - Map para satz 03 and 04. Thanks!


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

Is it possible to turn off the Amber lights (not the turn signal) on the LCI Xenon headlight? I think, you were trying to turn them on but here is US we would like to turn them off. What would be the value for LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_03 and LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_04 to turn them off?


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

icuc said:


> Is it possible to turn off the Amber lights (not the turn signal) on the LCI Xenon headlight? I think, you were trying to turn them on but here is US we would like to turn them off. What would be the value for LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_03 and LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_04 to turn them off?


In both TMS modules:

Change the following to F10 524 ECE

3005 Leuchtmittelmatrix 1 ->

Standlicht Modus 1,2,3
Welcome Light 1
Follow Me Home
Remote Light

3006 Leuchtmittelmatrix 2 ->

Seitenmarkierungsleuchte

That's it. No need to change anything in FRM.


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

Miami10 said:


> In both TMS modules:
> 
> Change the following to F10 524 ECE
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback but TMS would be part of LED headlights package isn't it?


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

icuc said:


> Thanks for your feedback but TMS would be part of LED headlights package isn't it?


Nope. TMS is on Bi-Xenon as well. CAFD00001082/3


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

Miami10 said:


> Nope. TMS is on Bi-Xenon as well. CAFD00001082/3


Thank you...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> In both TMS modules:
> 
> Change the following to F10 524 ECE
> 
> ...


In 3005, I find F10_524_ECE. 
In 3006, for ECE, I only see F01 524 & 552. Does F01 524 ECE work?


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> In 3005, I find F10_524_ECE.
> 
> In 3006, for ECE, I only see F01 524 & 552. Does F01 524 ECE work?


Don't know what you're looking at then haha


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> Don't know what you're looking at then haha


Attached is what I see.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Attached is what I see.


The CAF Mapping is definitely screwed up. There should be F01/07/10/15/25/30 with variants of each populating in the list.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> The CAF Mapping is definitely screwed up. There should be F01/07/10/15/25/30 with variants of each populating in the list.


Nevermind. In TM's NCD / CAFD tool and CAF Viewer, the mapping is screwed up. In FDL-Editor, I see option for F10_524_ECE.

By the way, unlike in 3005, F10 and F01 werte values are the same in 3006.

Standlicht Modus 1: 
F01 524 ECE = 00 03 00 00 00 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 2E 04 00 00
F10_524_ECE = 00 03 00 00 00 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 2B 04 00 00

Seitenmarkierungsleuchte
F01 524 ECE = 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00
F10_524_ECE = 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00


----------



## ChrizLoud (Oct 12, 2014)

Did you ever solved this? I like the amber diod on Xenon LCI headlight to..
it looks so cheap without it turned on.


----------

